# Chariot build update #5



## Peter (May 25, 2010)

Lots of sub assemblies happening after most painting done.
Touch up and weathering paint still to be done.


*tracks were spray painted Tamiya TS-82 Black Rubber can with a mix of silver /blue/ black for the cleats by brush. Between cleats light mix of res/brown/tan by brush for "Alien" planet dust/dirt stuck to track.

*Pics attached: the canopy, seats, floor and other parts have note been glued yet. Pre-fitting and doing photo tests of paint details for now.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I've got to admit your lights and seats look great. Very inspiring. And the tracks are weathered just enough.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Wow! :thumbsup:

Keep the pics coming........................


----------



## Peter (May 25, 2010)

*Chariot- engine top reveal and interior back nose scratch*

Inspired by a few photos from season one attached, I scratch built
a tech portion of the top console for a reveal. 

Apologies on the cam focus but I hope the idea come across.

*Cut the top portion of the console off. Added a paper clip for the handle.
Etched panel on top end (not shown in pic attached) still in progress. Might be lit...

*Horiz panel added flush to top cut edges, painted beige. 

*All "components" are bits from an old Dell laptop. Wiring/tubes is copper strands from wire, painted. After collecting bits I basically experimented with different combinations of layout with the objective of looking like something that "might" work.

*Glued a penny to inside top end of cover so for static display the top can
be slid back half way without needing to rest on the mid row seats.

*The back nose has more computer bits, painted dark green, blue- grey and silver. I'm pleased with the tube/clamped piece going into the robot base from the mock display panel.

The dash has been giving us some fits, re: lighting.

Pete, Dave


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Well that's a different take for the interior. And shows more of the "guts" of the chariot.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Man, That's really nice. I've seen so many great builds of this one. I really like the direction you took. Little details like the straps on the seats that hold the cushions in. I knew they were there, but this is the first I've seen them on the model. WOW!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Check out this guy......IPMS-Chicago:

Here- http://www.ipms-css.org/wp-gallery2.php?g2_itemId=6477
and here: http://www.ipms-css.org/wp-gallery2.php?g2_itemId=7394


----------



## Peter (May 25, 2010)

kdaracal-

yeah. I've seen that build in Chicago and was inspired. Studying the photos both behind the scenes during the show's production and screen shots of the episodes has been a blast. More work still till do!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Looking good, Peter! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

kdaracal said:


> Check out this guy......IPMS-Chicago:
> 
> Here- http://www.ipms-css.org/wp-gallery2.php?g2_itemId=6477
> and here: http://www.ipms-css.org/wp-gallery2.php?g2_itemId=7394


Thanks for the links, you are a great researcher (besides a great modeller).

Peter. Fabulous job. Keep posting, please. :thumbsup:


----------



## Peter (May 25, 2010)

More posts coming. Thanks guys!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

A bump for Peter and this super looking build. 

Any more progress, Peter?


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

Looks great... can you explain more about how you did the treads? Do the wheels push the middle sections up, or did you modify them somehow?

Ken


----------



## Peter (May 25, 2010)

re: Ken track question

The tracks are stock right from the box. The center cleats will begin to fit the bogie wheels better if you rotate a bit after you have placed. I am actually not all that pleased with the tracks from "my box" because they were somewhat warped, defect. Not straight as if they had been in a mold to long or been exposed distressed by heat while in inventory.

The trick to the stock tracks in simply painting the cleats one by one with dark silver and brushing a mix of debris/alien redish,black/brown "soil" in between.

Working very hard to create lighted dash scratch using fiber optics. Very tricky because very limited space under dash in the kit. BUT WILL SUCCEED.

Also working on black cases for roof luggage rack which so far still don not look like cases in many of the show's still photos.

I am also planning a significant diorama build inspired by the video footage on you tube.

Yeah, I'm off sched on the build!

Thats the latest.

Peter


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Peter said:


> re: Ken track question
> 
> The tracks are stock right from the box. The center cleats will begin to fit the bogie wheels better if you rotate a bit after you have placed. I am actually not all that pleased with the tracks from "my box" because they were somewhat warped, defect. Not straight as if they had been in a mold to long or been exposed distressed by heat while in inventory.
> 
> ...


usually Moebius will quickly replace defective parts with little hassle.........FYI


----------



## Peter (May 25, 2010)

*Chariot- cabin solar curtain scratch test photos*

This paper is fantastic and with some light steel wool a very light texture can be added. It photographs similar to the real thing back in the day in the Chariot.

Peter


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Curtains are perfect!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Excellent, Peter! :thumbsup:

You're really pulling out the stops on this build.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That looks sharp, Peter! I can't wait to see more.

Also, thanks for including the shot of the paper's packaging - I don't have a need for it right now, but I think I'll pick some up at the local craft store and maybe it will inspire me.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

This looks so awesome.


----------

